
Winamp-ish YouTube music player - karam
https://medium.com/@Duj/my-youtube-music-player-3611f0732759#.5eschwafk
======
karam
Hello, This is a music player that I made for myself. Its very rough but looks
promising. Its mac only, I'd appreciate it if you downloaded it and gave it a
whirl.

Thank you!

